# Ayuda con placa base.



## kikefv (May 27, 2010)

Hola, el otro dia exploto un componente de mi placa de portatil,y quisiera saber si me podrías decir que componente es y dónde se puede adquirir, el componente explotó  y se rompió en dos trozos, pero al lado de éste hay uno exactamente igual que no explotó, solo pone dos iniciales "lg", supongo que será la marca, pero no pone tensión ni ninguna numeración.

Al explotar el componente dejó de funcionar, lo desmonté todo y vi que estaba quemado, lo saqué y debajo hay un dibujo de un diodo.? Es muy dificil soldar el componente ¿ En la tienda me piden 400 euros con la placa nueva, quisiera intentar poder arreglarlo antes de abonar todo ese dinero. ¿Cual es vuestra opinión?


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 27, 2010)

Pues si parece un diodo. Si puedes busca el esquema del portátil, búscalo como "service manual", a ver si hay suerte. Pero en que parte de la placa está, ¿en la que hace contacto con la batería?
Un saludo


----------



## kikefv (May 27, 2010)

es la placa madre,justo al lado esta el conector de la bateria,l final de la foto se aprecian seis patillas,esas son las de la bateria.
gracias


----------



## Henryto (May 27, 2010)

Efectivamente es un diodo, este se puede reemplazar de una board dañada, pero hay que tener en cuenta que para que un diodo explote es porque tiene un daño mayor y tiene en corto la fuente de regulaciòn de la board, es necesario buscar mas partes dañadas ojo al cambiar solo esta parte y meterle corriente puede dañar toda la board, si va a meter voltaje encienda sin el procesador, si no hay daños alternos hay si pruebe con el procesador, mucha suerte


----------



## Nilfred (May 28, 2010)

Si el diodo es igual al de al lado y apunta para el mismo lado, debes cambiar ambos diodos.
El problema pudo haber sido que en vez de compartir corriente, solo trabajaba el de mejores características. O ese que quedo sano esta abierto.
Explota por alta tensión inversa o altísima corriente directa.


----------



## kikefv (Jun 1, 2010)

gracias por vuestra opinion.el diodo es el mismo que el de al lado y apuntan al mismo sentido los dos.?como puedo medir el diodo que hay puesto¿ el diodo no tiene ninguna numeracion, solo dos letras lg.


----------



## DanielU (Jun 1, 2010)

Por lo poco que veo, en el diodo tenes una linea blanca, ese es el Catodo del diodo, ahi colocarias la punta de prueba negativa de tu multimetro. Y en el anodo, la pata sin marcar, colocarias la punta de prueba positiva. Por supuesto que el multimetro debe estar en colocado para medir diodos (es en donde tu multimetro hace un zumbido cuando pones en contacto sus puntas de prueba)
Nilfred al decirte que el diodo que esta sano, deberia suceder que al probar el diodo no indique nada  tu multimetro.


----------



## kikefv (Jun 1, 2010)

muchas gracias,mañana are la medicion.ya os cuento.


----------

